# At a crossroads!



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

As many of you know we are in our firt year of really farming after our move to Indiana. We have rented or share cropped 60 acres that we will put in soybeans and hay. I addition we have another 20 acres that will custom plant for neighbors.

I was approached yesterday to share crop another 35 acres of hay and another 65 acres of soybeans. This will definitely stretch us unless we hire labor that is somewhat self sufficient that can be trusted to operate machinery for us. My father will help and may be able to provide enough labor, but we will still need some additional labor.

The additional Soy acres is not an issue. I am struggling with share cropping so much hay ground even though the owners have offered their barns for rent free storage. I might approach them to custom plant and harvest this year, then consider share cropping next year.

I am not asking for anything but comments and other's experiences with growing pains.

Jim


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Went thru the same thing about 10 yrs ago on a larger scale.Had 480 ac with 150 in hay.Added 265 ac of hay bringing it to 745 ac 415 ac of hay.The rest in corn and beans.I had the market & eq for 150 acres of hay.Sooo what do we do,its April 1st previus renter gives it up (had to). Off to see Mr Banker.Well I just had bought a farm,acreage and a tractor a couple yrs before.Soooo Mr Banker I need MORE operating money.Well being the previus renter went bankrupt and the hay that they had mortgaged was no were to be found the owner of bank wasn't real up on borrowing money to another hay farmer.Sooo I had to give them a 2nd mortgage on my land to make them happy.Well it all worked out.We will have 450 hay,225 corn &225 beans this yr.

The biggest hurdle that we have had is marketing.It doesn't work to sit in a salebarn all day to sell a load of hay.Nice to have a market for the good hay as well as damaged hay.

The next hurdle is labor.That could be a long subject.Hired man of 12 yrs just quit because of health reasons.To find someone that is dependable and willing to show up when it is time to make hay is a problem.

So Jim if it was me I would go for it if you can find the help to do it.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement!

I have been thinking and may offer to look into putting off planting the hay until this fall since part of the fields are in rough shape and need to be plowed. With our saturated ground there is just no way we will be able to get it in good enough shape soon enough to get it planted appropriately.

That presents us with two positives: more time to prepare for the additional hay ground and for better stand establishment for the crop.

Jim


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I had this same situation about five years ago. Got offered to rent another 100 acres. I felt we already had enough to do, so I passed it up. Now I would like to have another 100 acres or more and it is hard to find. I didn't look far enough ahead and missed a good opportunity. So my advice is if there is a chance that you may want it in the future, take it now before somebody else does. It may cause some growing pains and headaches this year, but in the long term picture it could be a good move.

Tim


----------

